# Manchi's kidding thread



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

This is My Manchi -my 4 year old Mini Mancha Doe who should be due this week. Vet came out today to ultrasound all my pregger girls and couldn't believe her babies were so well developed that we could actually see their lungs and heart on Ultrasound! Twins clear as a bell, one pretty big, one a little smaller and locked and loaded in the chute! lol. He told make sure she was confined to her birthing stall tonight because she was ready to go any minute. She's slowly filling her udder- So here she is, fresh fluffy bed- warm bucket of water- fresh alfalfa and her favorite topping on her Noble Goat Grain -a sprinkling of deer corn. Hoping she goes in next couple of days- vet seemed to think so- maybe tonight- full moon you know. She is bred to our nice Mini Nigerian Buck Rowdy so we can't wait to see if we get ears? no ears? .black and white like Manchi? , chamoisee? combination?..cant wait to see...so we are waiting waiting waiting...want a little mancha eared doe soooooooo bad! :kidblack::kidblack:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How fun! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, good luck! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Awsome! Can't wait to see babies! Can I ask what's on her horns ?


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

lol- I don't even think about those when I take pics anymore- 
They are tennis balls! When my does are preggers they get grumpy and greedy with one another sometimes, and my girls are horned- so they all get tennis balls on their horns secured with decorative duck tape- they look pretty funny I guess- but it protects those little tummies and udders when they are getting close. Someone told me they thought my girls should pull Santa's sleigh this year because they looked so festive..:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't wait for pics


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

*Manchi's Boyfriend*

This is Rustybaby's Rowdy Red, the buck Manchi is bred to this time- so will be interesting to see what we get- he makes pretty babies!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Rusty said:


> lol- I don't even think about those when I take pics anymore- They are tennis balls! When my does are preggers they get grumpy and greedy with one another sometimes, and my girls are horned- so they all get tennis balls on their horns secured with decorative duck tape- they look pretty funny I guess- but it protects those little tummies and udders when they are getting close. Someone told me they thought my girls should pull Santa's sleigh this year because they looked so festive..:lol:


Oh thx I have a buck that is brutal to my weathers and my legs lol I have been trying to think of something to do for him they don't make them too hit or cold? I heard that's how they regulate there heat


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Rusty said:


> This is Rustybaby's Rowdy Red, the buck Manchi is bred to this time- so will be interesting to see what we get- he makes pretty babies!


 He is beautiful!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

No they don't seem to have any problems with their tennis balls. But I make sure to use just the little tennis balls and only cover about 1/3 of the horn so their horns can still breathe. Oh and thank you for the comment about Rowdy! We think he is beautiful.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Rusty said:


> No they don't seem to have any problems with their tennis balls. But I make sure to use just the little tennis balls and only cover about 1/3 of the horn so their horns can still breathe. Oh and thank you for your EMR about Rowdy. We love him and he is a little older than that now and has a beautiful black shawl around his neck


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

I meant thanks for your comment not your EMR??? Stupid smartphone


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

I hate a/c too it gets quite annoying. If you don't mind I may steal your idea about the tennis balls! And he is a gorgeous buck! I have a Nigerian/pygmy cross that I'm going to breed with my girls next year and he's so adorable and a beautiful brown/blacking coat with a solid black line and grey ears. =) but your buck has a beautiful red color. And good luck!!! Totally stalking is thread now


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

*Still Waiting!*

Toe tapping, baby monitor worrying, watching....geez...when is she going to have these babies!!! Babies still okay...I can press her tummy and make them kick just above udder but no signs of true labor yet....:shrug:


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Lol don't feel bad I've been checking my doe every thirty minutes for two days and STILL NOTHING. she's doing this on purpose.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

anything yet??


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

*You wont believe it!*

yes you will....lol
THIS GOAT IS STILL PREGNANT!!!!
I am attaching new pics. Can still get baby kicks with pressure, she is eating hay like a horse, (literally) and does anyone out there have any guesses on how close this fat girl is??? She was ultrasounded with twins on my first post, and the vet (who was an extern) was like "Oh look how developed they are! they look so good! you can even see their little hearts and lungs! Take her home and put her in a birthing barn, she could go tonite! Yeah...right.... If she doesn't have these babies soon, I'm gonna turn her upside down and shake them out...she is completely normal- no streaming or anything today, has checked her urine the last couple of days with her curly up lip and she seemed content- appears completely healthy and terminally pregnant...like I said we did not know her date of breeding which is why we ultrasounded her. Im not great with ligs, so even though they feel gone to me...I just cant be sure. But her little belly is hanging so far down I feel like she needs a sling to hold it up when she is running around.:GAAH:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

her udder looks like it still has a way to go, so I think you'll still have to wait a little bit. she'll hold on until you've given up....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. Her udder isn't anywhere near filled enough. I'd say a minimum of 2 weeks if not more.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I was thinking her udder looks small too...sorry I wish I could say she's ready now, but it looks like a lil longer :hug:


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

That will shock me if that is truly the case after the ultrasound we saw. But until then we will be continually waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, I agree her udder isn't full yet...


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Is it normal for her to eat literally constantly. She stays at the hay feeder literally all the time. We fill the hay feeder up twice a day. Usually about 4 to five alfalfa flakes and she is in with 10 other does. They all eat too but she and my other doe whom appear to be neck and neck in the kidding department constantly eat


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

All this udder has been made in last week too by the way. Doesn't she just look like she enjoys making us guess? Silly girl!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep. More udder needed. Lol. She may be gearing up for milk production which is why she's constantly at the feeder.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Well, of all my goats that I love, she is my fav- I have to say--she has the funniest personality of them all so, I guess since she is preggers she can have whatever she wants...do have one question though...I thought I saw some winter lice on her back this morning--I usually put down sevin dust on their bedding etc if I see that, but is it safe to put that on her while she's pregnant? She's been scratching a little, so I think it could be but you have to look on her black parts, because they are hard to see on the white parts...pretty sure that's what it is though . Never have had problems with that but one time and it was last winter when we had that real cold ice spell here then too..usually they go away on their own once the sun comes out and they spend more time out doors and I just clean out the winter bedding- but I don't want her to have any problems.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Still waiting waiting waiting on Manchi. She has enough milk to feed the whole county. Thought for sure last night she was going to go because she was doing the whole rubbing her head all over everything and acting real different but so far no go. On the other hand here is a pic of my Pygmy Nigerian girl who also due anytime and has has a little goo on her today and her vulva looks a little open to me. This is Bon Bon ATTACH]53515[/ATTACH]


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

This is Bon Bon who is the doe I posted yesterday looked like she was a little open although no real signs of labor. This afternoon at 4:30 I hear a grunt on the baby monitor and she had just dropped this little buckling! He is gorgeous and out of my latest Buck Sterling Ghost. She has been ultrasounded for twins so I am still sitting in this barn waiting on his little brother or sister !


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Still waiting on my Manchi Girl though. Thought sure she would kid first but I guess Bonbon thought otherwise


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

So exciting! What a cutie. Waiting on pics of #2. Congrats.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Gorgeous little boy!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful baby boy;-)


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks I am a bit concerned though. This little boy came about 4:30. She grunted a couple of times and she passed the placenta. She was definitely ultrasounded with twins but so far nothing. Her tummy still feels full not right but full. I decided I better go in and look but I didn't feel head or feet or anything in the birth canal. Have you ever seen one go two and a half hours without having #2? She being quiet and content at the moment and doesn't seem to be in distress but we definitely saw two little skeletons on that ultrasound!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

I meant her tummy feels full but not tight like prior to delivery.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How adorable!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Does anyone have any thoughts about this? Kind of worried. Have never gone in there before but hope I know what I was feeling for felt no feet or head or anything else in there?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, hmmm I'm not an expert, but I'm thinking that isn't normal. Maybe walk her. Mine had triplets, and there was 15 minutes from when the 2nd one was born and the 3rd one made his appearance. Has she passed the afterbirth?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to go in and check. A malpositioned kid can make them stop contractions. You will need to stick your whole hand in there. You will probably be in close to your elbow.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

To Cute, he looks a lot like my Bubble's twin doelings. I hope she has the other one soon.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes she did pass a large afterbirth after the first one and then there was still some streaming clearer goo...do you still think I should go in????


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would go in to be sure.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If there is any question, then I would go in.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope she is okay! My Nubian ultrasounded for two and had three, so you never really know. Sometimes the bladder can look a lot like a kid. The buckling is adorable by the way!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Okay I went in almost to my elbow. I didn't feel anything in there until I was pretty far in and on her right I felt something that was sort of hard and round about the size of a lemon I think....don't have any idea what it was and it was not something I could have reached my hand around-it almost felt like it was extrauterine- I don't know if I should take her to the vet or not..now Im scared


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If you're not comfortable...take her in. You'll feel better about the whole situation. Keep in mind that ultrasound can be wrong...our little Christmas girl wasn't suppose to be here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Im taking her in! She is lying quietly but she is still although lying down I see these little tiny kind of contractions and she is not putting any effort into it. Should I take her buckling with me?


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

I also have some selenium and vitamin E gel. Should I give it to her before I go?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Take the buckling and I dunno bout the other. Take it with you I guess...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

A vet visit would be the best idea. You can give some gel, but the vet might rather give her Bose, since it is stronger. I hope everything is okay. :grouphug:


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

I called my vet- and he said if she passed the afterbirth, which she definitely did, that there is no more babies in there. She is acting okay and feeding her baby and drinking and so maybe the ultrasound was wrong. That's okay, I'm good with what we have, just didn't want to risk losing BonBon


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds good. Let us know how things are in the morning. Oh...and since you went inside to check her start some antibiotic

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good to hear that. I was thinking that when I asked about the afterbirth...


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry to be so long posting the results- but all is well! I did give her some Pen G and the baby is happy and healthy and nursing well and Bon Bon is a good mom! Thanks so much for all the advice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Finally! Manchi had these babies!!!!! Go look at birth announcements!


----------

